# Can Redfoots and Sulcatas have fertile eggs together?!



## KornsByKat (Jun 26, 2013)

I bought a red-footed tortoise and a Russian tortoise a few years back. They were pretty young, and I assume the Red-foot is 3 years old now. As he's grown, he's developed the "waist" that indicates he is a male. Additionally, I was given a sulcata female last year that is about 4 years old.

I have seen my red-foot try to breed my sulcata about 3 times. He is about her length but more elongated, of course. I know they're of different genera but can they still produce fertile eggs?? If so, should I separate them?


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

Sulcatas and red foots could mate successfully, but the offspring would not be able to reproduce. If your sulcata is the same size as your red foot, they won't be able to mate anyway, as the sulcata is not mature-they grow much bigger. Are you really mixing all three species? They are very different, I would separate all of them ASAP.


----------

